# jug from ?



## dab46 (Jul 13, 2020)

I  picked up this jug over 20 years ago in northeastern Minnesota. I have checked with someone who is a Chicago historian, said its not from Chicago.  It is stenciled.  H.JACOBSON / LIQUOR HOUSE /  1520-1522 /  MICHIGAN AVENUE /  TEL. WALNUT  3127


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 13, 2020)

Can you post a pic


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 13, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Can you post a pic


I agree, I can be more helpful with a photo but, I'll start researching the name and address...


----------

